# CoDeSys: Frage zu SR



## MrEASY (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die Set/Reset Funktionalität kann in ST ja auch durch eine IF Anweisung umgesetzt werden. Hat das IF-Konstrukt gegenüber dem SR-FB irgendwelche nachteile, oder liegt das einfach im ermessen des Programmierers?


```
(* Durch IF Konstrukt *)
IF Eingang_1 THEN
 Ausgang_1 := TRUE;
ELSIF Eingang_2 THEN
 Ausgang_1 := FALSE;
END_IF;
 
(* durch SR-Baustein *)
SR_FB(SET1:= Eingang_1,
  RESET:= Eingang_2,
  Q1=> Ausgang_2);
```
 
Vielen Dank
Uli


----------



## Sinix (12 Januar 2010)

Kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit ST aus. Spontan würde mir hier bei deinem Beispiel die Frage nach der Remanenz einfallen. nach Spannungsausfall wird wohl Q bzw. Ausgang 2 gesetzt bleiben, wie sieht es bei Ausgang 1 aus? MfG


----------



## MrEASY (12 Januar 2010)

Die Art der Remanez wird doch durch RETAIN oder PERSISTENT festgelegt, oder?


----------



## Sinix (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo Uli

du hast recht,aber im Beispiel müsstest du Ausgang1 als remanent deklarieren um die gleiche Funktion wie beim SR zu erhalten. Ich weis nicht ob das geht und hab das auch noch nie irgendwo gesehen. MfG


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Januar 2010)

Sofern der SR nicht remanent deklariert ist, verliert auch dieser seine zustände bei Spannungsausfall.

Ich meine beide Konstrukte haben die gleiche Funktionalität. 
Für Remanenz müssen sowohl der SR als auch Ausgang_1 remanent deklariert sein.


----------

